# The Pony Journal



## Pony (Jun 10, 2012)

Starting a clean journal to share with the public.  I love all the feedback I get when you guys weigh in on things, and it motivates me to push harder for you guys - I would love to have that with my real life friends as well.  My current workouts consist of Insanity/P90X mixed up on a 12 day rotation which usually takes me about 17 days to complete when you add in days off.  I threw in a yoga workout last week because my body was tight as all hell, but that doesnt ever replace a day in the schedule, just interrupts it.  I also work abs 2-3x a week including Core Synergistics, I'll just add my ab workout to the end of whatever workout I have that day.

1) Back/Bis
2) cardio
3) Chest/Tri/Shoulders
4) Core Synergistics (total body core-focused workout)
5)Legs/Back
6) cardio
7) Chest/Back
8) Core Synergistics
9) cardio
10) Shoulders/Arms
11) cardio
12) Total Body

I encourage your feedback, teach me how to make this shit happen for myself!  I use Bowflex select DB's and bodylastics resistance bands in my workouts.   I enjoy working out at home, but I miss the gym and will probably go back when this workout starts to get stale.  My objective is to mix and match workouts/days off so theres never a set pattern for my body to get used to.  I try to go in 3-4 day bunches then take a day or two off depending on my schedule, I'll also take a day off in the middle of a bunch if my body is too sore, or throw in a yoga workout if Im getting too tight.  My diet is at a low of 75% right now, and I need to get disciplined, I like eating at least 90% clean.

Vitamins:
CLA: 4,000mg
Fish Oil: 4500mg
Womans Multi
Taurine: 500mg
Potassium: 100-500mgs

Pre-workout: 1 serving of ON Creatine and some coffee an hour before my workout.
Post-workout: 1 scoop Dymatize chocolate protein powder in water.

Starting stats in Sept '11: 198lbs/27%bf
Current stats: 175lbs/20%bf

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Today I had chest and back and I fuckin annihilated that shit.  Here's what I put up:

2 sets of each exercise.  I did all 12 exercises then repeated them.  (reps/weight)

Standard pushups: 33, 33
Pulldowns wide: 20/100, 16/100
Military Pushups: 18, 23
Pulldowns rev grip/narrow: 16/100, 16/100
Wide fly pushups: 28, 28
Pulldowns OH/closed grip: 15/100, 16/100
Decline pushups: 20, 17
Heavy Pants: 15/25's, 15/25's
Diamond Pushups: 25, 17
Lawnmowers: R18 L18/15, R16 L16/20 (15/20lbs is too light, I think I can actually do this with 35 or 40)
Dive Bomber Pushups: 10, 11
Back flys: 13 (5/30's, 8/25's), 15/22.5's (22.5 is perfect)


Feeling great, I paced myself for the first round and maxed out on the second round.  I like how I upped my numbers on a couple of those exercises too.  

Thanks for reading and keep following, Im going harder and getting better.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2012)

you should have been in that recent pushup thread


----------



## Pony (Jun 10, 2012)

no shit wheres that?


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

I cant seem to find specific workouts on the internet, its mostly articles or partial schedules.  Theres gotta be some sort of database or maybe a book in hardcover, pdf manual?  I dont know specific workout program names either, that could be the problem here.  Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

Moved from workouts to diets, and have been trying to figure out whether carb back loading might be good for me or not.

Today I did Core Synergistics which is a total body workout focused on the core.  Yesterday I did chest/back and the last time around I had a day off in between both those workouts.  I felt my core today, and I could really focus and get the most out of each movement because of it.  Unfortunately all those pushups I did yesterday caused todays pushups to suffer a bit.  However I broke a really good sweat and maxed myself out.  Im like a freight train with the creatine.


I dont always post it but I start out and end each workout with ballistic and static stretches.  (rep/weight)

stackfoot stagger hand pushups: R15 L15
Banana rolls: 60 secs
leaning crescent lunges: 24/5's
squat run: 60 secs/5's
bow-boat: 60 secs
low lateral skaters: 23
lunge reach: R20 L19/12.5
prison pushup: 8 (24 total)
hip raise: L29 R30
squat x press: 31/12.5
plank runs: 4 @ 10 secs
walking plank: 40 secs
superman - banana: 60 secs
lunge kickback curl press: 20/7.5's (+2.5lbs)
towel hops: 50 secs
reach high and under pushups: 8
plank to chaturanga iso: 60 secs
steam engine: 60 secs
sphinx pushups: 11
heels to the heavens w/twist: 15
halfback: 55 secs
table dip w/alt leg raise: 30

Most of the exercises take one minute, a couple of them take two.  Some of these exercises have stupid names so if you wanna know what a certain exercise is Ill explain it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is some info on the carb backloading on my favorite site:
EFS Classic:Carb Back-loading

Some Q&A:
Carb Back-Loading Q’s, Kiefer A’s, Part I » Blog » Sean Hyson

Been hearing quite a bit about how well it works for the strength girls on EliteFTS so might be a good thing for you. 

On the workout what type are you looking for?  With your equipment you might have a hard time finding anything specific that would be any better than what your doing now days.


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks man Ill check those links out.  Im looking to lean out and build muscle.  Ive done a lot of cardio so I want to focus on lifting, I love lifting.  Ive lost a lot of fat but there still some left, the lifting intensive schedule I have now is creating some definition and im leaning out but ive been doing the same exercises for 6 months, regardless of the order I do them in, theyre starting to get a little tiring.


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

Took these today.  Cant wait to demolish the next 6 months - Riviera Maya for Xmas with my mom and sis.  You know what Im buying myself for Christmas?  A bikini!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-azza-couldnt-triple-what-she-did-either.html


1


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/164727-azza-s-videos.html


2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/164386-fatty-kos-challenge.html


----------



## Pony (Jun 13, 2012)

Yesterdays yoga workout was exactly what I needed.  I did a 90 minute routine, that finished with ab work. Today Im off, my body is sluggish and lazy so Im gonna rest.  Tomorrow has got to be my favorite workout: shoulders & arms!  You'll find me in front of the mirror for that one.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 13, 2012)

Pony said:


> Yesterdays yoga workout was exactly what I needed.  I did a 90 minute routine, that finished with ab work. Today Im off, my body is sluggish and lazy so Im gonna rest.  Tomorrow has got to be my favorite workout: shoulders & arms!  You'll find me in front of the mirror for that one.



Love the new journal already Pony! I love yoga and i need to do it WAY more often because it always feels amazing after! Ah yeah get your rest so you can kill it tomorrow. I am the same as you, i will hog the mirror when im working upper body but its okay, nobody will tell us anything! lol. Good luck Pony, i will be checking in very often!


----------



## Pony (Jun 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Love the new journal already Pony! I love yoga and i need to do it WAY more often because it always feels amazing after! Ah yeah get your rest so you can kill it tomorrow. I am the same as you, i will hog the mirror when im working upper body but its okay, nobody will tell us anything! lol. Good luck Pony, i will be checking in very often!




Thanks Miss, glad to have you along for the ride   I feel the same way, I get so caught up in cardio and weights that I forget how good yoga feels.  I want to try the hot yoga now that Ive been doing it for a while, ever try that?



> I am the same as you, i will hog the mirror when im working upper body but its okay, nobody will tell us anything! lol.



LOL not if they know whats good for em


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 13, 2012)

Pony said:


> Thanks Miss, glad to have you along for the ride   I feel the same way, I get so caught up in cardio and weights that I forget how good yoga feels.  I want to try the hot yoga now that Ive been doing it for a while, ever try that?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL not if they know whats good for em




Is that like in a heated studio or just a hot environment? If so, i would def give that a go since i never ever sweat! lol
EXACTLY!


----------



## Pony (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah its in a heated studio, like 100 degrees or something crazy.like.that.  You never sweat or just never during yoga?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 13, 2012)

Pony said:


> Yeah its in a heated studio, like 100 degrees or something crazy.like.that.  You never sweat or just never during yoga?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



holy hell that would be awesome lol..i never sweat at all but i sure do try lol


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pony said:


> Yeah its in a heated studio, like 100 degrees or something crazy.like.that. You never sweat or just never during yoga?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



hatha yoga is pretty intense. it's only 28 asanas, usually each one repeated once so a 60 sec'ish pose and a 30 sec'ish pose. You're impressive if you make it through all 28 your first time though. hydrate VERY well and don't wear a loose shirt. i nearly water tortured myself in my own sweaty shirt my first time. the room is right around 100 degrees. if the instructor is a dick, it's about 103, 104. anything over that is tortorous


----------



## Pony (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL water torture. Thanks for the advice, sounds like a challenge and I'm always up for a challenge. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Jun 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> holy hell that would be awesome lol..i never sweat at all but i sure do try lol



 wow I wonder why. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Journal is looking good, your definately going to keep the progress moving. 

And a quick story that I hope you don't do when doing shoulders:

One gym I used to go to this one guy after every single set of anything for shoulders or chest (even if the bench or machine was across the room) would automatically walk up to the mirror in front of the dumbbell rack and start flexing.  Well he did that until one day the first time he was in my way I was polite "excuse me" then the next "EXCUSE ME" then the last time I saw him do it was when I finally told him "Get the fuck outa the way if your not going to use the dumbbells"

Well that and lastly: Miss doesn't sweat because girls don't sweat they "prespire"    OK never claimed to be a comedian.

I'll poke around see if I can find any strength programs with just bands and dumbbells for you.


----------



## Pony (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Journal is looking good, your definately going to keep the progress moving. *thanks man, Im ready to go hard*
> 
> And a quick story that I hope you don't do when doing shoulders:
> 
> ...



word.


----------



## Pony (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

Quick, get me some weed STAT!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Journal is looking good, your definately going to keep the progress moving.
> 
> And a quick story that I hope you don't do when doing shoulders:
> 
> ...



O, when I grow up, I wanna be just like you.


----------



## Pony (Jun 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Quick, get me some weed STAT!!!




Im surprised you're not catching contact from the huge cloud of smoke hovering over Brooklyn..


----------



## Pony (Jun 14, 2012)

Shoulders and arms ladies and gentlemen!  Cant wait to get some more definition cuz these guns are gonna look AWESOME.  Ok heres what I put up today:

(rep/weight) set, set
Alt shoulder press: R12 L12/12.5, R14 L14/15
in & out bicep curls: 11/20's, 8/17.5 & 8/15
2 arm tricep kickbacks: 13/15's, 13/12.5's
deep swimmers press: 13/12.5, 14/12.5
Full supination concentration curls: R12 L12/15's, R10 L10/17.5's
Chair dips: 26, 25
upright rows: 11/22.5's, 15/17.5's
static arm curls: 16/17.5, 16/15
flip grip twist tricep kickbacks: 15/10, 12/10
2 angle shoulder flys: 12/10, 16/10
crouching cohen curls: 18/15, 11/17.5
tricep extentions: 16/10, 15/10
in & out straight arm shoulder flys: 16/7.5, 16/7.5
congdon curls: 13/15, 15/12.5
side tri rise: R12 L13, R17 L10


Interesting numbers here, Im still breaking in workouts with the DBs so Im playing with the weight.  Looking to do 12-15 reps here in these sets for lean, I need to focus more on hitting 12-15 instead of maxing out.  I love those side tri rises, I feel all the muscle in my shoulder and its nice to have that hardness there - my body's always been soft!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> O, when I grow up, I wanna be just like you.



Feeling is mutual. 

You have to have some good stories since your the owner of your own gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pony I swear you speak your own language with those weird exercise names.  Would take me longer to write it out in my log book than the actual workout itself.

Here's a link to the routine I'm finishing up, it's by Gaz here on the board:
http://getlifting.info/?p=359

Poke around his site, he has a lot of really good info and programs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Feeling is mutual.
> 
> You have to have some good stories since your the owner of your own gym.



Oh you REEEEALLY dont know....holy shit. I have stories!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

Pony said:


> Shoulders and arms ladies and gentlemen!  Cant wait to get some more definition cuz these guns are gonna look AWESOME.  Ok heres what I put up today:
> 
> (rep/weight) set, set
> Alt shoulder press: R12 L12/12.5, R14 L14/15
> ...



holy fucking volume....I thought I was bad


----------



## Pony (Jun 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> holy fucking volume....I thought I was bad




that just means we're hard to keep up with


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I scaled down after my contest. Now, I'm done in 90 minutes with a spare 20 minutes until my next client.


----------



## Pony (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to put in 2 hours at the gym easy, if I didnt do at least 2 hours I felt bad.  My brother was a Navy man and he taught me how to work out, we went hard.  Ive started doing 45-60 minute lifting routines and at first it was so hard to accept I was done with my workout.


----------



## Pony (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice cardio today, did a good Interval workout.  I was sluggish, I really had to push, but overall I was happy with it.  Its harder without the Jack3d :/


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pony said:


> Nice cardio today, did a good Interval workout. I was sluggish, I really had to push, but overall I was happy with it. Its harder without the Jack3d :/



You do intervals with Jack3d? I think my heart would explode. How does your heart rate compare with it vs. without it?


----------



## Pony (Jun 17, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> You do intervals with Jack3d? I think my heart would explode. How does your heart rate compare with it vs. without it?




I dont have a heart monitor so I cant give you numbers, but I noticed a difference in heart rate for sure.  Strange enough I feel like I have more stamina now, if even overall my performance isnt as intense.  My heart doesnt beat out of my chest like it used to either, I can push myself hard but I dont feel like Im going to explode.

I started using this stuff to get going so I could lose the weight, thats the only reason why I even bothered with it.  Do they allow Jack3d on base? (Im assuming you're on duty, sorry if Im wrong)


----------



## Pony (Jun 17, 2012)

I didnt get a chance to log yesterdays workout, I spent my day on the beach.  

Total Body (Rep/weight)

o crunch pushup: 14
pull down: 14/110
deadlift curl press: 9/20's
chair kick backs: 17/10's
squat/chair: 18
chuckups: palmout- 8, standard - 6, military - 5
lunge press w/twist: L7 R9/15
balance curls: L14 R8/15's
running man: L18 R14/10's
hindu pike: 8
lunge squat lunge: L4 R3/15's
Mr. Moon: 60secs
push-up to floor dip: 7
3&3: 4/12.5, 110
1/2 dervish: 60 secs/7.5's
weighted warrior: L7 R8/5's
Lunge crunch: L12 R8/12.5
spiderman burpees: 8
plyo pushup: 10

I upped my weight on pull downs!  Making the adjustment from bands to weights has been awesome, but some movements suffered because the weights are so bulky and Im not used to it.  This workout felt great, and I am really feeling it today.

Happy Fathers Day everyone!  Ill be celebrating by shredding face with ELC

www.facebook.com/eyeslikecyanide


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pony said:


> I dont have a heart monitor so I cant give you numbers, but I noticed a difference in heart rate for sure. Strange enough I feel like I have more stamina now, if even overall my performance isnt as intense. My heart doesnt beat out of my chest like it used to either, I can push myself hard but I dont feel like Im going to explode.
> 
> I started using this stuff to get going so I could lose the weight, thats the only reason why I even bothered with it. Do they allow Jack3d on base? (Im assuming you're on duty, sorry if Im wrong)



they allow it, but it's discouraged. it's not sold on base anymore. All DMAA products were pulled recently. The last couple of weeks I've been blasting HIIT cardio trying to finish off my recomp so I was wondering if it actually produces results better results, all diet and training being equal. I usually consider most OTC supplements as psychological motivation. Once you commit to taking a scoop or two of a pre-workout, who wants to burn it off without cardio, lol! watching TV all jacked up on caffiene and DMAA would be horrible! you'd change channels so fast, you'd get a seizure


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2012)

Pony said:


> Nice cardio today, did a good Interval workout.  I was sluggish, I really had to push, but overall I was happy with it.  Its harder without the Jack3d :/



You should try my company's Strike HD8!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey kiddo, found ya. Now kick some ass!! Looking forward to your new journal.


----------



## Pony (Jun 18, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> they allow it, but it's discouraged. it's not sold on base anymore. All DMAA products were pulled recently. The last couple of weeks I've been blasting HIIT cardio trying to finish off my recomp so I was wondering if it actually produces results better results, all diet and training being equal. I usually consider most OTC supplements as psychological motivation. Once you commit to taking a scoop or two of a pre-workout, who wants to burn it off without cardio, lol! watching TV all jacked up on caffiene and DMAA would be horrible! you'd change channels so fast, you'd get a seizure



Come to think of it, at first I didnt sweat as much, but now I do.  I take creatine an hour before my workout with some OJ, then some cafe bustelo and Im set.  Id rather get my caffeine through espresso or coffee than some chemical energy drink, but Ill drink a red bull zero during the workout if I dont have time to make some.  I would recommend that before Jack3d.  Or VVVVVVVV  



juggernaut said:


> You should try my company's Strike HD8!
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2



Ill check it out 



RockShawn said:


> Hey kiddo, found ya. Now kick some ass!! Looking forward to your new journal.



Thanks for comin over man, glad you're here.


----------



## Pony (Jun 18, 2012)

Played a show last night, and I really like the pictures because my body is starting to look fit!  Saturdays workout was the last workout in my schedule so tomorrow I'll start again.  Last time around I felt like I should add a total body workout sooner, I dont like waiting 2 weeks for a full on total body workout.  Core Synergistics is a full body workout, but its focused on the core so its a little tame for the rest of the body.  Because i didnt want total body workouts close to eachother, I wound up having to book end the schedule with them.  I'm going to also add more cardio into my routine.  Either I'll do some HIIT fasted in the mornings or add cardio days to the schedule.  Still gotta trim the grizzle.


----------



## Pony (Jun 20, 2012)

Didnt get a chance to log anything yesterday, this weather just makes me wanna get up and get out.

Yesterday was a total body workout, I felt sluggish and I really had to push.  It was frustrating, first starting out frustrating but I took my anger and turned it into "push".

Total Body

crunch push up: 10
pulldown: 14/110
deadlift curl press: 9/17.5's
chair kickbacks: 18/12.5's
squat-chair: 18
chuck ups: palm out 8, standard 5, wide 6
lunge press w/twist: L6 R9/15
balance curls: R10 L10/15's
running man: R12 L12/10's
pike-divebombers: 7
lunge squat lunge: L3 R3/15's
Mr. Moon: 60 secs
pushup-floor dip: 8
3&3: 4/squat - 15's, pulldown - 110
1/2 dervish: 60 secs/7.5's
weighted warrior: R8 L8/7.5's
1&1: 13/110
lunge crunch: L12 R12/12.5
spiderman burpees: 8
plyo pushup: 13

Blah, thats what I have to say about this particular workout.  I rarely have a blah workout these days so whatever, tomorrow I go ham with Back & Bi's.


----------



## Pony (Jun 25, 2012)

I havent worked out in days, its horrible.  That heat wave last week totally ruined working out at home for me.  Fortunately Ive been spending time outside swimming, playing football and generally running around being active at the beach.  Last night I got wrecked so todays workout will be at home, but I do believe its time for the gym.  I cant possibly workout at home in the heat (I have no AC).  Tomorrow Planet Fitness gets some new business.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pony said:


> Played a show last night



Nice journal.  What do you play?  (singer/guitar, etc..)


----------



## Pony (Jun 25, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Nice journal.  What do you play?  (singer/guitar, etc..)



Thanks man!  I play guitar, http://www.facebook.com/eyeslikecyanide  check us out


----------



## Pony (Jun 25, 2012)

Today I picked up with Back/Bi's/Abs  I fuckin destroyed it.  I feel like gumby.

(reps/weight, set, set)

pull downs (wide): 16/110
lawnmowers: R12 L12/30's
21's: 21/15's
one arm cross body curls: R13 L13/15's
pull downs (switch grip): 16/110
elbows out lawnmowers: R12 L12/30's
bicep curls: 13/15's
one arm concentration curls: R13 L13/15's
pull downs (corn cob): 6/110
rev grip bent over rows: 8/25's (back kept tweaking I think the select tec are too bulky to do this comfortably)
open arm curls: 14/12.5's
static arm curls: 16/12.5's
pull downs (towel): 15/110
congdon locomotives: 40/20's
crouching cohen curls: 15/12.5's
one arm corkscrew curls: 15/12.5's
pull downs (rev grip): 15/110
seated bent over back flys: 15/17.5's
curl up/hammer downs: 12/15's
hammer curls: 10/17.5's
pull downs (max rep): 15/110
superman: 5 @ 10 secs
in & out hammer curls: 20 (10 in 10 out)/15's
strip set curls: 8/15, 8/12.5, 8/10, 8/7.5  (no rest btw sets)

ABS

In & out: 20
bicycle: 20
rev bicycle: 20
crunchy frog: 17
wide leg sit ups: 20
fifer scissors: 18
hip rock and raise: 15
pulse ups: 15
v up roll ups: 16
oblique v ups: R15 L15
leg climbs: 18
mason twist: 50


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2012)

Keep killin it!


----------



## Pony (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Curt!  And thanks for cleaning up around here


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Planet fitness has some really funny comercials, but the equipment looks like barney threw up all over it. Just ask Curt.

Looks like even without the "scheduled workouts" you've been active and sometimes your body needs a little break so when you come back you'll kick it into another gear.


----------



## Pony (Jun 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Planet fitness has some really funny comercials, but the equipment looks like barney threw up all over it. Just ask Curt.
> 
> Looks like even without the "scheduled workouts" you've been active and sometimes your body needs a little break so when you come back you'll kick it into another gear.




I havent taken the tour yet, I guess Ill have to see if I can handle the colors lol.  I felt good, and my body still felt tight and hard and slim - maybe I gained half a pound?  I was swimming and playing and it was too hot to eat much, so I lucked out but I dont usually like taking more than 2 days.

Ive also been hovering around 175 for almost a month now, but I feel like the last notch on the belt has become comfortably loose so this tells me i need a more effective way to measure bodyfat.  I have calipers and tape so Ill just do some research and try to come up with an accurate number.  I would love to break the 170's and hit the 160's: this is my next short term goal.

So tonight after dinner Ill be looking into crossfit, pj braun, and accurate body fat measurement.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


>



I'm thinking this is Juggernaut's passive agressive version of "why not check out my gym? and training services?" 

and if you did/do then Juggernaut owes me for pimpin him out.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

O, I'm super shocked! I'd never....okay maybe...jesus a guy needs referrals to make a living right??


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> O, I'm super shocked! I'd never....okay maybe...jesus a guy needs referrals to make a living right??


 I was pimpin ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and Beyond Nutrition tooooo


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

I got ya covered big man. Next time you order, let me know.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to omerta2010 again.


balls.


----------



## Pony (Jun 26, 2012)

Not only have I checked out our boy, his gym and his yelp reviews, but Ive also checked out Beyond Nutrition.  Thanks Omerta!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2012)

Pony said:


> Not only have I checked out our boy, his gym and his yelp reviews, but Ive also checked out Beyond Nutrition.  Thanks Omerta!



Did you like what you saw?? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Pony (Jun 29, 2012)

I see how it is ^^^^


Did I log my wednesday cardio workout?  I loved it.  Yesterday I skipped a formal workout and hit the pool for some eswimee (<-- my best abuela), swimming is a beautiful gift that owns my ass every time.  Im glad I get to do a lot of it this summer.

Today I go ham on chest shoulders and tris, Ive got a show tonight and I need these babies to look swole and sexy


----------



## Pony (Jun 29, 2012)

Have I mentioned that our boy Juggernaut is going to transform my ass into a fucking machine?  Ill post up the regiment soon.  
Beyond Nutrition


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2012)

For the rest of the weekend, relax and do next to nothing. Come Monday, your ass is mine.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

now just don't go scaring her way. 

Have a great weekend Pony, and great choice. Someday I'll have to check out the coast.


----------



## Pony (Jul 1, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> For the rest of the weekend, relax and do next to nothing. Come Monday, your ass is mine.



done, and done!


omerta2010 said:


> now just don't go scaring her way.
> 
> Have a great weekend Pony, and great choice. Someday I'll have to check out the coast.



Ha! cant scare me with a good time.    Yes, you'll def have to come out and see what you're missing - theres nothing like NYC or the shore.


----------



## Pony (Jul 1, 2012)

Friday I killed the workout, and my shoulders (woof!)  Here's what I put up:

(reps/weight)
Shoulders Chest Triceps

Slow motion 3 in 1 pushups: 16
in & out shoulder flys: 12/10's
chair dips: 30
plange push-ups: 3
pike presses: 13
side tri rises: R9 L9
floor flys: 12
scarecrows: 12/10's
OH tricep ext: 14/10's
2 twitch speed pushups: 18
y presses: 12/15's
lying tricep ext: 12/15's
side to side pushups: 12
pour flys: 10/7.5's
side leaning tricep ext: R9 L8/12.5
one arm pushups: 4
weighted circles: 33/5's
throw the bomb: R12 L11/10
plyo pushups: 7
slo-mo throws: 7/10
front to back tri ext: R12 L12/10
one arm balance pushups: 7
fly row presses: 9/10's
DB cross body blows: R20 L20/15's


----------



## Pony (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok so here's the program, Im excited to hit the gym and tear into this.

5 Day split, 3 days on 1 day off 2 days on 1 day off. bam


Day 1
Squat: 4x12/10/8/6/15
 Zercher Squat: 3 x 12 
Leg Extension: 4 x 20 
Leg Curl: 4x12, 12, 10, 8 
RDL: 3 x 10
Preacher Curl: 3 x 12 
Tricep Pushdown: 3 x 12-20 
Seated Calves: 3x 12-20 
Ab Work: 4 x 10

Day 2
LOW Incline bench press 4x12 
Bar dips 4x12 
Bent rows 4x12 
Standing corner press 4x12 
Lateral raises 4x12
Face pulls 4x12 
Standing calf raise 4x10

Day 3
JM press 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 15 
Cheat curls 4x8 
Dumbbell tricep extension 4x15 
Incline DB curls 4x15
Ab crunch on ball 6x25-50

Day 4
a) DB incline press 5x12 superset with Chins 5x8 
b) DB flat bench fly 4x12 superset with DB row 4x10 
c) Machine bench press 3x20 superset with Pullups 3x12

Day 5
Military press 5x5 
DB front raise 3x12 
Deltoid box exercise 3x15 
Seated lateral raise 3x15 
Rear flies 3x12 
Cable ab pull 3x15


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

Grow.


----------



## Pony (Jul 2, 2012)

jesus christ those purple machines are ugly!  no squat rack, no calf machine.  so I made adjustments.  Its better than nothing!

Day 1 rep/weight

Squat (DB's - no plates to be found! SMH)
4 x 12/10's
8/20's
6/25's
15/15's  I could have gone harder with the squats, but I still need to gauge what I can handle

Zercher Squat (used the smith machine for this, which turned out to be lovely on the 3rd set cuz I went so damn deep)
3 x 12 bar
12/20
12/30
12/30

Leg Extension
4x20 (55, 45, 35, 30) (mid set breaks for all this, my legs were shaky at the end)

Leg Curls
4 x 12 (30, 30, 30, 30)
12/45
10/55
8/65

RDL
3 x 20 (40, 50, 60)  These are the 3 heaviest barbells, I might hop on the smith machine for these next time

preacher curl
12/80
12/70
12/60  (mid set breaks with all this, first set was a killer)

tricep pushdown
3 x 20 (50, 50, 50)

seated calves (nope, standing with DB's alt toe positions)
3 x 20 (25, 25, 25)  first set toes forward, then toes in, then toes out

Ab work (over the mountain leg lifts)
4 x 10
10/no weight
10/10
10/7.5
10/no weight  (the weighted ones are killers... fuck yes)


Just got the call for work tomorrow.  I will try to hit the gym and keep with this schedule, but it usually takes my body time to adjust to the work load.  Im just hoping I dont fuck myself up with this workout today and have a hard time running tomorrow.  Fuck it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey I actually recognize those exercises.  Now it's time to kill it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pony said:


> RDL
> 3 x 20 (40, 50, 60)  These are the 3 heaviest barbells, I might hop on the smith machine for these next time
> 
> Just got the call for work tomorrow.  I will try to hit the gym and keep with this schedule, but it usually takes my body time to adjust to the work load.  Im just hoping I dont fuck myself up with this workout today and have a hard time running tomorrow.  Fuck it.



RDL's you can use DB's, and good luck running the first day using these weights.   Oh yeah and don't get to used to the smith machine, use caution and make sure your comfortable with the strict track it forces you into.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2012)

SMITH MACHINE??? Oh come on! Get off that shit and use a barbell!!


----------



## Pony (Jul 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> RDL's you can use DB's, and good luck running the first day using these weights.   Oh yeah and don't get to used to the smith machine, use caution and make sure your comfortable with the strict track it forces you into.



Nice I will use DBs then.  I didnt mean run like a runner, I meant my pace at work.  I did run, but after lunch I felt that workout, the lack of sleep, and the heat.  I didnt really like it, I like perfecting my form - it was nice at the end tho lol



juggernaut said:


> SMITH MACHINE??? Oh come on! Get off that shit and use a barbell!!



You were right about this fucking gym, its horrible. The equipment sucks shit, and it was packed. Im putting this guap to use and getting a membership someplace in reality.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2012)

Retro works and it's cheap (I'm actually looking into buying one). If you dont have one of them, check out NYSC.


----------



## Pony (Jul 5, 2012)

I was thinking NYSC.  I used to go to Crunch, Im not used to this shit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Pony said:


> Im not used to this shit.



No whining.   Now were's the next workout?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2012)

My words exactly O.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Jul 6, 2012)

goog reading,lol.


----------



## Pony (Jul 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> No whining.   Now were's the next workout?



122 n Park high rise concrete. Been working out all week. 


Told you I had to wait to let my body get used to the workload. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Jul 6, 2012)

Good news is after this week of working in the sun and heat I've out shrunk my belt. 

And I'm tan as fuck. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pony your hard core, I like that


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pony said:


> Good news is after this week of working in the sun and heat I've out shrunk my belt.
> 
> And I'm tan as fuck.


----------



## Pony (Jul 6, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Pony your hard core, I like that



 thanks ctr! Stick around, I'm about to go Ham on this program.  

First time I've seen the beer one! :beer:

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Sep 6, 2015)

Resurrecting this journal because it proved a valuable tool for my weight loss a few years back.  Here I am back where i started, unfortunately. All it took was one US tour and a new romance to bring me back to my starting point lol... I didn't think I was that weak  .. At least I now know, right?  Anyways, I've been at it since July, but I haven't had my heart really in it, then I took a vacation to Denver and got my ass handed to me. I couldn't catch my breath and realized it probably wasn't just the altitude.  I'm having problems with I losing and getting going, I keep teetering on a few pounds and gaining awkwardly.  I gained 3 lbs yesterday... Even after my morning workout and afternoon bike ride.  I'm cleaning up my diet but it's not 100%, however I don't understand the 3 lb weight gain, I definitely ate clean for the past few days.. I'm sure there's many factors, but any advice on jump starting those first couple pounds would be appreciated. I'm 34 206#'s will get a bf% later on but I'm going to say ball park of 30%. Am thinking of starting a peptide regiment as I had initially years ago and was happy with, currently only running supps of the bb.com variety. Here's the line up:

phase 8 protein 1-2 scoops a day
allmax bcaa 1 scoop a day
cla (1250mg) 5000mg a day
fishoil 5000mg a day
epi burn 2 pills per day

thinking of starting a Cjc 1295 w/o dac with ghrp2 100mcg/200mcg 2x per day, possibly adding t3 to the mix after some more research of course.

heres what I've been doing:

8/15-8/16:
biking
time: 1:23:58
AVS: 10.5mph
MXS: 24.9mph
DIST: 14.74mi
ODO: 14
KCAL: 971

8/26
biking
TIME: 1:08:34
AVS: 9.6mph
MXS: 20.3 mph
DST: 11.13 mi
ODO: 25
KCAL: 740

-Denver-

9/1
TIME: 38:13
AVS: 11.5 mph
MXS: 19.3 mph
DIST: 7.35
KCAL: 468

workout:
stretch
kettle bell squats: 3x15x35
kettle bell dreads: 3x15x70
seated rows: 3x15x60
chest press (machine): 10x80, 8x80, 10x65
weighted crunches (machine): 2x25x65


9/3 biking
TIME: 1:06:06
AVS: 11.5 mph
MXS: 19.2 mph
DIST: 12.75 mi
ODO: 45
KCAL: 822

9/5 
biking
TIME: 1:03:09
AVS: 11.1
MXS: 21.3 mph
DIST: 11.81 mi
ODO: 57
KCAL: 768

workout:
plank 3x1:00
bosu/medicine crawl*: 5rounds w/10# ball
squat/slams: 10, 15 w/ 12# ball
trx rack pulls (UH5/OH5/NEU5): 2 sets
russian twist: 25x w/10# plate
knees to chest: 20x


bosu medicine crawl is: start on the bosu ball in starting sit up position. Do a sit-up then push on to your hands and crawl into plank. Jump feet to hands and land in a squat, grab medicine ball stand up and slam it down. Squat down, jump back into plank, and crawl your hands back to your feet keeping your butt down, and land back on the bosu ball. That's one full round. Push ups are optional and sometimes when I'm feeling strong I'll throw one in.  I saw this on a friends Instagram and had to try it, I don't know what the real name is if there is one, but it's awesome and I'm glad I started doing them. 

im always looking for new exercises, any suggestions you guys have id love to hear. Any questions anyone has please ask. I lost 40#'s before I'll lose 50 this time, I'm not fucking around.


----------



## Pony (Sep 6, 2015)

9/6
workout
stretch
cindy wod for 20 min. 10x through circuit
lat cable push down: 15x50, 15x60, 15x60, 15x60
rear delt flies (machine): 3x21x40
russian twist: 2x10 w/16# medicine ball
frankensteins: 2x10 w/12# medicine ball

i feel like I'm getting bored of Russian twist and will prob start throwing some other oblique exercise in.  I'm always looking for new moves, anything you may have started to love and wanna share is always appreciated. Also would love to figure out a good formula for putting a proper full body workout together. Right now I'm just throwing exercises at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## Pony (Sep 7, 2015)

Another three pound weight fluctuation - what the hell is going on? I've never experienced such bipolar fluctuations. It's driving me a little nuts.....


----------



## Pony (Sep 12, 2015)

Today's workout 40min
warm up stretch

pulldowns in lunge: 5 x 20 x 84
push ups: 5 x 20 (military, standard, diamond, wide, standard)
Abs: 5 x 20 (sit ups, frankensteins, leg lift/knee to chest in c-sit position, frankensteins, knees to chest in c-sit)
air squats: 4 x 25

This is based off the Angie WOD.  I used resistance bands for pull downs because I can't do a pull up yet.  I would have done all sit ups but my hips crack on every one so I had to stop, thats so uncomfortable.  The leg raise/knee to chest move is an absolute killer and Im keeping that around because I just felt all the blood rush to my hip flexors while fat was melting away... it was painful.  If I can do that for 5 rounds that would be dope.  I do all push ups on my knees so I can get depth.  I used to be able to do them on my toes and go for round after round so Im confident Ill be able to work my way back there in time.  I paid special attention to form and noticed my squats getting deeper, it made me a bit queasy tho - GOOD WORKOUT! 

Meals so far:
-coffee, 2 eggs, 1 serving tempeh, 1 very small red potato saut?ed in coconut oil with a little seasoning
- 1/2cup ezekiel flax cereal, 16oz water, 1scoop protein

I think for dinner I will replicate this awesome wrap I get from a neighborhood bagel shop.  Its egg whites and grilled chicken with spinach on a wrap.  I am so lucky to live in a neighborhood who that seems to be very health conscious.  There's quite a few places around here that either focus on healthy food, or have a huge portion of their menus devoted to health-conscious dishes.


----------

